# Missing stop?



## New Traveler (May 1, 2017)

My family of 4 will be leaving in a few weeks for a trip from Chicago to Buffalo. We have two roomettes. We are due to arrive in Buffalo about 8:45 a.m. Do the attendants on the train make sure we are up and ready to get off? Or should I bring some alarm clock? This is our first train trip and I don't want to miss our stop.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 1, 2017)

The attendants and the conductors are responsible for making sure you're up and ready. You can bring an alarm clock, but suppose the train becomes 2 hours late while you're asleep. My advice is to inform the attendant how much time prior to the stop you need to get up and ready.


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2017)

Normally, the Conductor or SCA (Sleeping Car Attendant) wake a sleeping car passenger 30-45 minutes prior to an overnight stop arrival. Since your arrival is at 8:45 am, this will not happen since most passengers are up at that time. Let your SCA know what time you wish to be up.

Also remember that as a sleeping car passenger, breakfast is included in your fare! Service starts at 6:30 am. It may get busy (including a waiting list) after they make the PA announcement at 7 am, so keep that in mind. (The included meals are only in the diner, not from the cafe!)


----------



## PVD (May 1, 2017)

You will probably want to be up early for breakfast. Also be aware of the overnight time zone change.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 1, 2017)

I confirm with my SCA that I am getting off, and if in the morning, to wake me so I have enough time for breakfast. Usually, while at breakfast the room is made up so it is easier to pack and check that nothing is being left. (Always look under the seats just in case.).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 1, 2017)

I've always been alerted but sometimes it's just before arrival and I have to rush to get ready. Be sure to be clear to the SCA precisely when you want to be up to make sure you have time for shower and breakfast and packing and such.


----------

